# conectores en proteus



## electrocar6 (Sep 8, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un problema he estado practicando con proteus descargado de internet y al momento de buscar en la libreria conecctores de dos o tyres pines solo encuentro conectores usb y otros. Quisiera saber si se puede crtear estos componentes o trendria que descargar una biblioteca actualizada en ineternet o por ser este programa bajado de internet tiene estas limitaciones de origen


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola,no se que proteus estas usando los actuales hasra el 7.8 sp2 estan los que preguntas;busca en conectores y en sub categoria la ventana de abajo clica en SIL ahi tenes de 1 hasta 18 pines espero solo es cuestion de buscar,chau


----------

